# Quills Lake Canada Mount...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Tripple B's prize pig!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice work! Great pose! I'd be proud to have that on the wall!

Chris


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome work once again Rick, cant wait to get that albino phez up to you ASAP


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice looking bird. and real nice mount to boot.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What a bird!

Nice work on the mount Rick!

Looks like it has white toes too...

Wow


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats a nice mount. i like the white on the belly! good bird man


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats a nice mount. i like the white on the belly! good bird man


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet mount


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice looking mount and bird, congrats :beer: to both!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well done! :beer:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet looking bird!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Rick, How do you bend the primaries like that?


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats an awesome looking mount, im pretty jealous id love to have that hanging in my house


----------

